# water butt treatment



## RichE (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello i use water from the butt for my final rinse but it is getting very smelly. Is there anything i can use to treat it without the water becoming unsuitable for rinsing?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

umm so the water from your butt is smelly , i cant comment ive never had the problem


----------



## steverrs (Feb 10, 2010)

Try this in your butt!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I always use Waterbutt water but not had any smelly issues because the Waterbutts are only used to collect the rainwater, I then filter this into other tanks which are out of the daylight and sealed to keep the mozzi's out. Its abit of a faff doing the filtering but worth it as I also save money by using Rainwater as I am on a Watermeter.


----------



## RichE (Apr 11, 2006)

steverrs said:


> Try this in your butt!
> 
> Hozelock 2026 Waterbutt Treatment: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


Thanks i,ll give that a go.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

A eggcup full of bleach per 250 litre.

Smell is from bacteria respiration.

Paula


----------

